# Midnight Minis in Northern CA?



## Greenfoley (Jan 26, 2011)

Linus has quite a bit of Clarion blood through Nipigon lines.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

cinbren in esparto ca seems to have older puppies once in awhile. can't vouch for the breeder personally; have just looked at her web site.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

leullman's breeder in southern cal has just posted at poodlesonline re available white minis. beau is a large mini. maybe pm ullman for further info re noriko?


----------

